# Norwegian Open 2011 is now open for registration!



## MrMoney (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NorwegianOpen2011

CHECK it out people!!! Everyone in Scandinavia MUST come


----------



## tehmaxice (Nov 5, 2010)

*Norwegian Open 2011*

The Norwegian Open 2011 will be held 12-13th of February in Trondheim.
We will be holding all official events (except 5x5BLD), so start ordering tickets, get your gloves on and prepare for a trip to Norway 

There will not be a participation fee for the competition, and we will most likely provide a flat where competitors can sleep for free as well. (though you will have to bring your own sleeping bag and some sort of mattress)

LINK to the official webiste.
LINK for registration.


----------



## Shack (Nov 5, 2010)

Ill be there  (at Morten's place anyway xD)


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2010)

Shack said:


> Ill be there  (at Morten's place anyway xD)


 
No, you won't.  The venue is 8 hours from my house. xP


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 5, 2010)

Shortey said:


> No, you won't.  The venue is 8 hours from my house. xP


 
I guess you'll just have to get up early in the morning to get to the comp.


----------



## tehmaxice (Nov 5, 2010)

Shack said:


> Ill be there


We'll be delighted to have your crazy danish ass over here.
Going for another LL skip in OH?  

btw, bring your bicycle cards to show off some vanishes, you were really good at that


----------



## (X) (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## TheBB (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm there of course. 



Shack said:


> Ill be there  (at Morten's place anyway xD)


Norway might be bigger than you're used to.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 8, 2010)

My wife is so going to get first place in magic....


----------



## Meisen (Nov 8, 2010)

This time i'll show up (unlike i did in Oslo)


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 9, 2010)

Hilmar, det finns en till tråd som Ramadan startade samtidigt som du startade denna, skall jag ta bort den här så det inte är två olika?


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

I would rather we merge them. Hilmars post has good information in it


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, I do that =)


----------



## userman (Nov 17, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> The Norwegian Open 2011 will be held 12-13th of February in Trondheim.
> We will be holding all official events (except 5x5BLD), so start ordering tickets, get your gloves on and prepare for a trip to Norway
> 
> There will not be a participation fee for the competition, and we will most likely provide a flat where competitors can sleep for free as well. (though you will have to bring your own sleeping bag and some sort of mattress)
> ...


I live in Bergen, and I guess I will join you up in Trondheim! Do you think a competition like this will be held in Bergen?


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

Iam.


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 17, 2010)

userman said:


> I live in Bergen, and I guess I will join you up in Trondheim! Do you think a competition like this will be held in Bergen?


If you can get everything needed there is nothing that holds you back from having one. You could maybe talk to Erlend Danielsen on skype about it. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

jeg alsker deg or something.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 17, 2010)

lolwat

*elsker


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 17, 2010)

joey said:


> jeg alsker deg or something.


U <3 me? FYI i'm not gay 

OT: I signed up as soon as I heard about it  It will be fun as always.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Nov 17, 2010)

We ( Sébastien and me) are still thinking about it. I hope to find a cheaper option to come. Flighting directly to Trondheim costs 180€


----------



## Shortey (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah boi

Hopefully you can come.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm considering going to this competition (I have to show the Norwegians that I'm not dead yet...)

Are there any of you nice people that can house me from Friday to Monday? That will make it possible for me to take direct flights


----------



## Shortey (Jan 13, 2011)

There will be a place for everything to sleep.  Good to know you're not dead.


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes there will be a place to sleep at a local school, but no beds, just the floor. And it's only for two nights, fri-sat and sat-sun.
I have a couch if you can't find anything from sunday-monday Mads


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like I'll be using your couch Hilmar, if it's still available


----------



## (X) (Jan 18, 2011)

Dra med deg noen flere danskepølser a


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 20, 2011)

Great Mads. You're finally coming to Norway
And what (x) said


----------



## coinman (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there any cheap hotels or hostels in the vicinity of the comp venu?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 26, 2011)

coinman said:


> Is there any cheap hotels or hostels in the vicinity of the comp venu?


 
There will be free accommodation.


----------



## Crossed (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems like I'm attending, but I need a place to sleep from sunday to monday.


----------



## coinman (Jan 26, 2011)

Shortey said:


> There will be free accommodation.


 
Yes but i'm looking for a alternative to sleeping on the floor. I think it's a bit mush to carry if i should take a sleeping bag, air mattress and a pillow on the plane. But i guess it will have to work if there is no moderate priced hotels.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this competiton, and i'm hoping i can improve on my official times quite a lot! I'm hoping for 16.xx average and 15.xx single on the 3x3x3. We will see what happens when the nerves kick in 

I wonder if we'll get a free t-shirt and free pizza this year as well? 

*Edit* (12/02-2011):

My hoping helped it seems, 16.xx average and sub 16 single in both first and second round. We'll see how it turns out in the finale tomorrow


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 31, 2011)

Sadly we couldnt get any sponsors this year, and the school (at which competitors can sleep) apparently found a reason to increase their prices by 150%, so everyone must expect to pay a small fee (100-150 NOK) if they want to sleep there. I'm writing a mail as we speak, and anyone registered will get some info regarding the compo shortly.


----------



## coinman (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it possible to sleep in the school friday to saturday? Me and Tommy Holm will arrive 10:40 AM friday, what is there to do in Trondheim? Any norwegian cubers who is not in school or at work then? 

I'm still looking for a alternative to sleeping in the school.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmh. It seems this years competition will have fewer people competing that last years... Unless 10 people registers tomorrow 

I blame Oslo Open!!


----------



## Rune (Feb 10, 2011)

Meisen said:


> Hmh. It seems this years competition will have fewer people competing that last years... Unless 10 people registers tomorrow
> 
> I blame Oslo Open!!



But 20 newcombers. Not bad!


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2011)

New combers.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 10, 2011)

'Nykomlingar' Joey, 'nykomlingar' 

BTW, I bet my brother will win more events than you...


----------



## Rune (Feb 10, 2011)

Contamination(new combers/newcomers)


----------



## Meisen (Feb 11, 2011)

Rune said:


> But 20 newcombers. Not bad!


 
I guess that is true..... But doesn't that mean that 30 people competing last year is not competing this year?

I flunked math so my thinking might be flawed 

*EDIT*

Anyone up for a small "meetup" today? I just saw a mail from Hilmar saying we could stop by the venue at 18:15 today.... Maybe help out in preperation and maybe cube some...

*EDIT2*

Yeah... that "maybe cube some" turned into cube until 22.15 and realise that i'm no good when the preassure is on


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2011)

Both the Tommys and Joars flights where awfully delayed because of the bad snowstorm we had here in eastern Sweden yesterday. Did they ever arrive?




Kenneth said:


> 'Nykomlingar' Joey, 'nykomlingar'
> 
> BTW, I bet my brother will win more events than you...


 
Now I'm sure, you didn't go, why?


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

If you meant me, I just left it too late + I have lots of work to do.. but I regret it now :|


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

15.40 OH Morten ER

Let's see if he keeps that until the end of the day  (He could beat it, and so could Pleskowicz)


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2011)

Ninjad 

Yes, I ment you, now you missed the great chance of apparing in the vid


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

I have Norwegian contacts keeping me updated 

I will just be in the vid when Morten gets WR at the next competition.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2011)

Joar Mellstöm broke the Nordic record for 3x3 average (10.30) in the first round.

I have only the average, no singles, it was a short SMS from my brother (who got master 4.05 average).

This also implies they all got there (my earlier post).

Edit:

Hong Tan Lam Nordic records for 5x5, 1:18.66 single and 1:27.56 average.

More:

Morten OH, second round, was not as fast as the first : 17.81 average with a best single of 14.55

Joar again, second round 3x3, now sub 10!!

Average 9.88 : 10.33 9.91 (13.40) (8.93) 9.41 ... all NL

Morten 10.84 : 9.15 13.13+ 10.25 (13.88) (8.71)


----------



## kar0209 (Feb 12, 2011)

The last pyra scramble was ridiculous. Solve was R U` R` and then tips. Too bad Morten was in the other group and didn`t have the chance to beat my 3.53


----------



## Shortey (Feb 13, 2011)

31 FMC for me and 35 for Vegard.


----------



## Brunito (Feb 13, 2011)

nice congrat for everyone and really that was the solution for the pyra ??  i can't believe it and how many tips were on it?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 13, 2011)

All 4 tips were scrambled.


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2011)

Ramadan 7/8 multi.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2011)

joey said:


> Ramadan 7/8 multi.


 
The vid:


----------



## Shortey (Feb 13, 2011)

7.03 +2! FML!!! Widesune pll skip


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2011)

We are all crying with you Morten :'(

(ER is Eriks old WR of 7.08)

Joar took the title, average was 10.3 something.


----------



## coinman (Feb 14, 2011)

Shortey said:


> 31 FMC for me and 35 for Vegard.


 And Tommy Holm got 33 the lucky bastard! I could only find a 47 moves solve and wrote it down wrong so DNF. I had a decent start with double X-cross in 13 moves but no good way to end it. 

FMC SCRAMBLE: F U2 R2 D2 F R2 B´U2 F L2 D L´U R´ B L´F D2 L´F´R

Holms solution: U L U B D2 B´ F2 R D R F´ R´ (F2) U´ R U2 R´ U2 L´ U´ L2 U L2 U´ L2 F´ L´ U´ F U´ F´ U2 F U2

My start: U L D' R' U D' F2 R' B R2 F D2 B' If somone can find a good endign to this maybe I cud lern something from that 

Clock was a big disappointment for me sins I actually practiced it, I got DNF's on my two first solves. The first one was one clock of on the backside, i don't know how I missed that one, time 15.24. On the second one I decided not to get a DNF so I checked the backside after solving the other side, sins this takes time I rarely do this, time 17.15. But lucky me, I hade my grip on the one corner clock that was unsolved  

6x6 was also a disappointment, I got my core misaligned three times and on the last one me fixing that problem led to a pop that took me six minutes to fix. 

But i'm still happy with the comp, I won master magic and got PB sigel and avg on it. I haven't hade a working master magic at home for at least a year I think and haven't touch one sins I borrowed one at my latest comp so I don't know how I won  
Also new PB on 4x4 av with 1:55.xx avg and 1:41.xx single and 5x5 with 3:55.xx avg.


----------



## coinman (Feb 14, 2011)

Shortey said:


> 7.03 +2! FML!!! Widesune pll skip


 
The vid:


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, to make Morten feel better, it would've been sup-7.08 if he did that extra turn anyway


----------



## Shortey (Feb 14, 2011)

My FMC solution:

scramble: F U2 R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F L2 D L' U R' B L' F D2 L' F' R
x-cross: R' B R B2 L F' L' R U' R' Uw'
F2L: F' U' B' U' B U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U' F
LL: R' F' U' F U R U2

lololol


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 14, 2011)

No worry Morten, next competition 7.03-2= 5.03


----------



## Meisen (Feb 16, 2011)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=NorwegianOpen2011

*EDIT**

The winners only: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NorwegianOpen2011


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2011)

DNF Mo3 good enough for second place? (Feet)

Needs a fix I think =)


----------



## TheBB (Feb 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> DNF Mo3 good enough for second place? (Feet)
> 
> Needs a fix I think =)


 
The 3x3 feet competition was best of 3.

The results committee were also wondering about this, but the regulations actually say this is the preferred format.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2011)

Aha, but the page lists the means also, if it was just singles, then the means should not be in the database. So anyway there is an error.


----------



## Rune (Feb 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Aha, but the page lists the means also, if it was just singles, then the means should not be in the database. So anyway there is an error.



Why not? The mean does officially exist for this event. The participants should have there right to get a notified record.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2011)

Rune said:


> Why not? The mean does officially exist for this event. The participants should have there right to get a notified record.



Yes, I kinda got that on a second thought.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Aha, but the page lists the means also, if it was just singles, then the means should not be in the database. So anyway there is an error.


 
The results team decided to calculate and admit the means as well to allow the participants one on record.

It's just a glitch/miscommunication (meme not intended). I believe the preferred format is indeed supposed to be a mean, but the regulations were out of whack. So I figure this is how it'll end up being for this competition.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, NP, I just saw what I thought was an error and reported it where someone in control of the results could see it.

(There are often some errors when new results comes up)


----------

